# Ft. pickens peir



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking at the pier at Pickens what is the thing to right of the pier, it looks like it has a 32 square grid?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You mean 'the ferry pier' to nowhere? Another one of the Federal government's wet dreams. When you are out of money, you try to build all the worthless s__t you can think of. One of our 'shovel ready' projects. We have a pier without a ferry.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*grid*

the grid is the old pier


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

it's the old pier and the ferry service is coming. They got the $$$ from BP.


----------



## Jlars (Apr 2, 2014)

Does that mean the road will close when the ferry is operational??


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Jlars said:


> Does that mean the road will close when the ferry is operational??


 The road will stay open until the next storm.
And then it will take way longer to reopen as one Park employee with a front end loader will have to unbury it.
Then if it is damaged......studies upon studies to decide what to do about fixing it or abandoning it.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ferry = no more fishing the pier for me.....


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Wugitus said:


> the grid is the old pier


 Bingo! Thanks for providing accurate info for newbies :thumbsup:
Live shrimp at the southwest corner of the old pier at about 10am will produce a cooler full of sheepies. Southwest pilons will produce a meal and then some. Sheepies!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Correction: there are no fish at Fort Pickens or any of the surrounding areas 
What was I thinking!


----------

